# Peut-on changer ou enlever le bruit de démarrage ?



## Sly73 (8 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un iBook 12" 1 Ghz et le bruit (le son plutôt) de démarrage, juste après avoir appuyé sur le bouton, avant le chargement d'OS X, m'embette.   

Est-il possible de le changer ou carrément de l'enlever ?   

Je ne pense pas mais sait-on jamais !


----------



## duracel (9 Juillet 2004)

2 solutions:

-tu coupes le son de ton ordi lorsque tu l'éteinds.
-tu me donnes ton ordi et je te garantie que tu n'entendras plus rien.


----------



## jsljulius (9 Juillet 2004)

Sous Windows, poutant, on peut...


(hin! hin! hin! voilà qui va les motiver à trouver une solution! )


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iBook 12" 1 Ghz et le bruit (le son plutôt) de démarrage, juste après avoir appuyé sur le bouton, avant le chargement d'OS X, m'embette.
> 
> Est-il possible de le changer ou carrément de l'enlever ?
> 
> Je ne pense pas mais sait-on jamais !


Ce son de démarrage est inscrit en ROM... on ne peut pas le modifier.

Ce son c'est la signature sonore des machines Apple depuis 27 ans maintenant! Il a évolué, il est légèrement différent d'un modèle de Mac à l'autre (les spécialistes reconnaisse le modèle d'un Mac rien qu'à ce son...), il est aujourd'hui plus "complexe" que sur les Apple II de 1977, mais c'est toujours le même. Vouloir le changer, c'est comme demander à Harley Davidson de modifier le son de ses pots d'échappement!  

POur ne pas l'entendre il faut mettre le niveau sonore à 0 avant d'éteindre le Mac (ou ne pas l'éteindre et se contenter de la mettre en veille profonde). Tu peux aussi garder sous la main un mini jack que tu branches dans la sortie casque du Mac juste avant l'allumage.(ça coupe le son sur le HP)


----------



## Zane (9 Juillet 2004)

question par rapport ç la ROM, petu on, sur un ibook programmer le démarrage de la bete automatiquement à une certaine heure ?   

(comme on peut le faire dans le bios d'un pc)  :rateau: 

merci !


----------



## kisco (9 Juillet 2004)

il existe un freeware pour le désactiver :  Startup Chime Stopper .

Aucune idée comment ça fonctionne, je l'ai pas testé.


----------



## kisco (9 Juillet 2004)

Zane a dit:
			
		

> question par rapport ç la ROM, petu on, sur un ibook programmer le démarrage de la bete automatiquement à une certaine heure ?
> 
> (comme on peut le faire dans le bios d'un pc)  :rateau:
> 
> merci !



oui on peut :

Dans Preferences Systèmes > Economies d'Energie > Onglet "Programmer"


----------



## MrStone (9 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> oui on peut :
> 
> Dans Preferences Systèmes > Economies d'Energie > Onglet "Programmer"


Petite nuance : je crois que ça n'est vrai qu'à partir de 10.3, cette fonction avait 'disparu' avec la fin d'OS9 dans les premières versions du X...


----------

